# Looking For Info On Grenada/Grenadines Charter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello all, I just registered but have been reading this board for the past 5-6 years or so, off and on.

Anyhow, we are looking to charter a cat through Horizon in Grenada for 10 days starting 5/24/10. There will be 5 adults, no kids.

What I am looking for is some first-hand feedback on Horizon's operation in Grenada, as well as some insider info on the cruising grounds. Also info on the sailing conditions at that time of year would be helpful as well.

I did read the entire blog of S/V M'Lady Kathleen, so that gave me a pretty good starting point.

I have bareboated in the BVI's before with Sunsail and had a great time aboard a 39' monohull. This time our 25 y/o son and some of his friends want to try somewhere different.

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

Might wanna tack over to TTOL and jump in as a few people have experience with Horizon in Grenada
Traveltalkonline: Grenada bareboat provisioning question


----------



## outdooress (Jun 4, 2008)

I have used Sunsail out of their Blue Lagoon base on St. Vincent for a 10 day charter at the same time of your you are headed. We had only one squally day (which made for great fishing) and really enjoyed the destination. In fact, it is one that I will eventually will return to. I thought that Tabaggo Cayes were a must-see (obviously), but that everything else, including Grenada, was also spectacular and not one place I wouldn't revisit. Here's a bit more:

- You can reprovision fairly easily in Bequia, Union and Grenada.
- We skipped Mustique, Petit St. Vincent, but I don't feel like I missed out
- Holding in the main harbor in Bequia isn't the best, make sure you triple check your hook in the crowded port

Hope this helps.


----------

